# Miles



## thuglife (Jul 19, 2002)

When is Miles a free agent 2 years?.. you think he would resing with the Clippers? man im goin to miss him


----------



## thuglife (Jul 19, 2002)

resign*


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I think he'l' re-sign with the Cavs because he will be restricted, however Q might sign with Cavs from wherever the Clipps trade him, he would have to wait 3 years though until he's unrestricted.


----------



## thuglife (Jul 19, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/aldridge_david/1411647.html

he's only there for 2...not 3 so i was right


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheGoods *
> I think he'l' re-sign with the Cavs because he will be restricted, however Q might sign with Cavs from wherever the Clipps trade him, he would have to wait 3 years though until he's unrestricted.


I could actually agree with this being that Q went to Depaul and if I'm not mistaken Depaul is in Ohio. I may be wrong about the location though. but yes Miles will shine now


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

DePaul is in Chicago, that's where Q is from and that's where he said is his first choice after the Clipps, so it wouldn't surprise me if D Miles and Q (both from Ill., Chicago and East St. Louis) sign with the Bulls in 3 years when they unrestricted.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheGoods *
> DePaul is in Chicago, that's where Q is from and that's where he said is his first choice after the Clipps, so it wouldn't surprise me if D Miles and Q (both from Ill., Chicago and East St. Louis) sign with the Bulls in 3 years when they unrestricted.



Thanks cause for some reason I always thought Depaul was in Ohio


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I hope Quentin takes this lost of his good friend Darius Miles like a man and does his job coming to play for the Clippers and still being a energetic guy who has fun.

I always enjoy watching him on LA hoops with D Miles showing love for the team and each other it was some great times Miles will be missed.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes Miles will be missed, but the more I think about the trade the more I realize how much it will help us and how excited I am for the Clippers next season.


----------



## Silk (May 21, 2002)

^ same here. I can't wait to see how the Clips look with Dre.


----------



## thuglife (Jul 19, 2002)

me three but im really gonna miss miles even though i can watch more games now but i loved watchin him play with the clippers


----------

